# EB and SWC Trip



## dan72 (May 31, 2006)

Amtrak trip – Minneapolis – Chicago - Winslow

5/13 - 5/15/06

#8/28 – Empire Buidler

We stayed at the Radisson in Roseville, MN, about 15 minutes from the Amtrak Station the night before. I called Julie after we woke up and was informed that is was running about 8 minutes behind, but should be into MSP on time. My wife and I stopped at a nearby Burger King, grabbed a quick breakfast and headed to the station hoping to there by 7:00 to give us some lead time. (The EB was scheduled to arrive at 7:30 a.m.) Much to our surprise, the EB was already sitting at the station! I had cashed in some Guest Reward points, so we were given compartment #2 on the very last car of the EB. Our attendant told us to drop out stuff off and go have breakfast (just after we had grabbed our first breakfast!) I figured we would get lunch, but did not bank on breakfast as well. After enjoying juice and coffee in the diner with a nice older couple of Indiana, we headed for the lounge car to take in the Mississippi River. The weather was dreary, but I still got some nice shots. I have driven this route by car (St. Paul to Red Wing) for most of my life, so to see this scenery from the tracks was really whole new experience and a real treat!

For lunch I tried the Angus Burger and convinced my wife to get the ice cream with me since we would not get this in the SWC anymore. We also enjoyed the quiet of our compartment and Dave our attendant was nice and gave us a couple of bottles of champagne before we arrived in Chicago and had a chance to chat with him a little bit. We arrive about 20 minutes early at CUS. This trip went really quick and we were amazed it took 9 hours. It sure did not feel like it! I don’t think this leg of the trip could have gone any better.

After we settled in at our hotel (I booked a room at the Hyatt through hotwire.com) we headed out to explore the Magnificent Mile and the Navy Pier where I could photograph the lighthouses down there (one of my hobbies). After having dinner at the Pier, we headed back to our hotel room to get a good night’s rest (we figured we would not get much sleep on the SWC). The next day we took a taxi back to CUS to drop off out luggage in the Metropolitan Lounge. We explored the Great Hall and took some pictures of the famous “Untouchables” stairway. We headed out and walked over to the Sears Tower and went up on the skydeck. It had been about 25 years since I was last up there. Still an amazing view. After that we relaxed in the Lounge until our train was announced.

#3 – Southwest Chief

We made out way out onto the platform and I noticed we were walking along several vintage passenger cars with “Miller Lite” logos on them. We then got to the Superliners and found our sleeper, the third car back after the baggage car. Out attendant, Lori welcomed us aboard and was excited that we had a refurbished car. We were in compartment #6 on the left side. In pretty much all aspects, it was identical to our car on the EB. After getting situated, I headed out on the platform to take a picture of the Texas Eagle and watched the Hiawatha depart for Milwaukee. We left promptly at 3:15 and had a chance to see some other Amtrak rolling stock in the yard on our way out including a cabbage. I had hoped to spot a Viewliner, but no such luck. After our first stop, the train came to a very abrupt stop. After about a few moments, the conductor came on and explained that the boxcar at the end of the consist had derailed! BNSF and Amtrak officials would have to come out to the site, make their assessments, and plan for action. As it turns out, we were on the outskirts Somonauk, IL. After about four hours, they released the last two cars, and we were on our way. We made a short shop on Kansas City, so I was not able to get out and see the depot. I just poked my head out and took a quick picture of the Ann Rutledge sitting on the platform. We did gain an hour through the night, but we were stopped at a couple of signals in Colorado and were never able to make up the time. We each got a few hours of sleep, but due to a creaky truck on our car and trains rushing by all the time, there was a lot of waking up through the night. Some other highlights of the trip:

-crossing the Mississippi at Fort Madison, although dark, it was still a beautiful sight. (also, our third crossing for the trip)

-- Garden City and Holcomb KS – Truman Capote describes the area in great detail in his book “In Cold Blood”

- Raton Pass

-Apache Canyon

Unfortunately, due to being 4 hours behind, it grew dark after Albuquerque so we missed some great scenery on the last leg of our trip. We arrived at our destination in Winslow, AZ at about 11:20 p.m. PST.

Other thoughts:

SDS – overall, my wife and I had a very good experience with this on the Chief. Two small complaints: I had the quiche for breakfast which was a little watery and the sausage was slightly rubbery and the broccoli with my roast chicken was a bit soggy (the chicken itself was excellent). I had the Angus burger again (which I also had on the EB) and did not notice that much difference. We did have to wait a little longer than usual for supper. Overall, I would give it a B+.

I thought the crew was overall great. We loved our attendant and given that they had arrived 15 hours late on #4 due to a crossing accident and going on three hours of sleep, they all kept their spirits up –especially after the derailment. If anything, they were a bit punchy, but that made it kind of fun.

We had two P42’s and one DASH8-32 pulling us on #3 It was great spotting the DASH as I understand they are used more for switching than LD runs.

We both enjoyed the trip a lot and hopefully can do it again in a couple of years. We’re keeping our fingers crossed for funding.

Also, if any of your are in Arizona, I would high recommend the Verde Canyon Railroad trip. More info is at www.verdecanyonrr.com Two beautifully painted F7’s pull this train and the scenery is amazing.


----------



## MrFSS (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the positive, nice report.

Where can we see the pictures???

I rode the Verde Canyon a few years back - it was a nice ride.


----------



## AmtrakFan (May 31, 2006)

Cool!!! The P32's are used for switching but in early 2005, they started using them on 3/4 a lot. I got to see 2 on my Brithday Day last Year


----------



## deimos (May 31, 2006)

Hi Dan -

Nice trip report  Sorry to hear about the delays and related issues, but it sounds like you still had a wonderful trip. Also thanks for the info about Verde Canyon. Its on my list of things I must do when I visit Arizona in October. I can't wait for that trip - I need a vacation in the worst way.

Thanks again!

Deimos


----------



## deimos (May 31, 2006)

Hey Dan -

Sorry - I just thought of a question re: SWC boarding in Chicago. How far in advance did they allow you to board the train? You mentioned having some platform time to view other trains.

Thanks

Deimos


----------



## dan72 (Jun 1, 2006)

MrFSS: Unfortunately, I don't have any online account yet for pictures.  I'll have to get busy on that.

AmtrakFan: Yes, it was a great sighting seeing the P32! I had read Brian Solomon's book on Amtrak a few months back and was glad I had some familarity with their active locomotives. This one had the Phase IV paint, although it would have been really cool to have seen the Pepsi Can livery.

Deimos: Yes, definetely plan on some time for the Verde Canyon trip! We really enjoyed the setup as each coach car has it's own outdoor car, so you can enyoy and outdoor train ride without the car being overun. Also, take some time to soak in and photograph the F7s. They are beautiful! Let me know how you liked the trip.

To answer your other question, we boarded at about 2:45. I didn't wnader too far on the platform, but did watch the Hiawatha roll out and saw the Texas Eagle. Interestingly enouigh, the calle the TE to board about 20 minutes before we did and we ended up leaving before they did. They simply may have had the train ready earlier than the SWC.


----------



## deimos (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info Dan !

I'll make a point of taking some pictures during my trip.

Cheers!

Deimos


----------

